# Static problems?



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

There were a few posts recently from people whose babies have static flyaway problems in the winter. I posted on a couple of the threads that my Miko has a horrible static problem for which I've tried many things, including a humidifier, with absolutely zero improvement. Last week I got a sample of Vellus Static Stabilizer to try. I'm happy to report that this has helped Miko's problem by about 70%. It's a light, leave-in product that you can also use for your dry brushing maintenance. I find that it will build up in the coat a little bit, though less than CC's Ice on Ice and somewhat less than Coat Handler's leave in conditioner. But, if you plan to try this, expect to bathe your baby a little more often and use a clarifying shampoo (I use Coat Handler) periodically. Other than that, this is an easy-to-use, effective static product...at least for Miko. :smheat: 

Here's a link: http://store.vellus.com/index.asp?PageActi...D&ProdID=33


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jan 24 2009, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712572


> There were a few posts recently from people whose babies have static flyaway problems in the winter. I posted on a couple of the threads that my Miko has a horrible static problem for which I've tried many things, including a humidifier, with absolutely zero improvement. Last week I got a sample of Vellus Static Stabilizer to try. I'm happy to report that this has helped Miko's problem by about 70%. It's a light, leave-in product that you can also use for your dry brushing maintenance. I find that it will build up in the coat a little bit, though less than CC's Ice on Ice and somewhat less than Coat Handler's leave in conditioner. But, if you plan to try this, expect to bathe your baby a little more often and use a clarifying shampoo (I use Coat Handler) periodically. Other than that, this is an easy-to-use, effective static product...at least for Miko. :smheat:
> 
> Here's a link: http://store.vellus.com/index.asp?PageActi...D&ProdID=33[/B]


Just wondering what kind of build-up you are experiencing with the leave-in conditioning sprays? I used to use the CC and never experienced any build up. I am currently using John Paul and again no build up residue on the hair. Clarifying shampoos can be very drying if used too often, especially on fine textured hair like Maltese hair. Perhaps the build up is from your conditioner or moisturizer. The spray leave-ins are water based and much, much lighter than the heavier conditioners that have to be rinsed. These are just my thoughts......I have never heard of anyone having problems with build-up from the leave in conditioners. 

I am glad the new product is working for you. There is nothing worse than static hair. 

P.S. love your siggy, Miko has a beautiful coat.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, Pat. Miko's coat starts to get an oily look to it after 3 or 4 consecutive days of brush-outs using any grooming spray product I've tried. We've used CC, Coat Handler (diluted about 20:1), the Biogroom leave-in moisturizing spray, the JP detangling spray, and others I've forgotten. I settled on the Coat Handler as it caused the least build-up, at least prior to finding the Vellus. I mist all of these on as lightly as possible, just enough to be able to carefully dry brush Miko's coat, which is something he has to have done thorougly on a daily basis or he will start tangling. The Vellus also builds up after several consecutive days, meaning the coat begins to separate and look a little oily. You can sort've see what I'm talking about in my signature picture of Miko. If allowed to build up too much, all of these products will cause Miko's coat to start tangling if I don't use a clarifying shampoo on him about every other time he's bathed. After bathing him, I also use a light application of diluted Coat Handler leave-in conditioner before blow drying him. I've also started combing a little corn starch around his ears to remove some of the oiliness there prior to bathing him. To be fair to these products, I think it's possible Miko's coat would begin to appear oily even without using any spray-on products. Once I tried going for a few weeks with only misting on straight distilled water and he still started to look oily towards the end of a week. I think it might just be him. Any ideas?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jan 24 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712614


> Hi, Pat. Miko's coat starts to get an oily look to it after 3 or 4 consecutive days of brush-outs using any grooming spray product I've tried. We've used CC, Coat Handler (diluted about 20:1), the Biogroom leave-in moisturizing spray, the JP detangling spray, and others I've forgotten. I settled on the Coat Handler as it caused the least build-up, at least prior to finding the Vellus. I mist all of these on as lightly as possible, just enough to be able to carefully dry brush Miko's coat, which is something he has to have done thorougly on a daily basis or he will start tangling. The Vellus also builds up after several consecutive days, meaning the coat begins to separate and look a little oily. You can sort've see what I'm talking about in my signature picture of Miko. If allowed to build up too much, all of these products will cause Miko's coat to start tangling if I don't use a clarifying shampoo on him about every other time he's bathed. After bathing him, I also use a light application of diluted Coat Handler leave-in conditioner before blow drying him. I've also started combing a little corn starch around his ears to remove some of the oiliness there prior to bathing him. To be fair to these products, I think it's possible Miko's coat would begin to appear oily even without using any spray-on products. Once I tried going for a few weeks with only misting on straight distilled water and he still started to look oily towards the end of a week. I think it might just be him. Any ideas?[/B]


Sounds like Miko may just have a little oilier coat that normal, just like humans some have dry, normal, oily. It could also be the products that you are using. I would start by changing conditioners. Maybe the conditioner is too heavy. Another problem could be if it isn't rinsed out properly. I know with Sassy's coat being so thick I have to rinse several times to make sure I have all of the product out of her hair. Then when I think I have it rinsed clean I rinse it again. Also, you can try spraying the leave-in conditioner onto your brush instead of on the coat. I like to do this because I get the benefits of the products without over wetting the coat.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I use that too and I really like it. I have two humidifiers going so I don't have to use it that often. I also spray it on the brush like Pat and I haven't noticed buildup that way. Good stuff!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I bought the Vellus a few weeks ago. It hasn't worked that well for Boo & Hannah though. I mist it on while I brush or comb, & it helps, but only temporily. We must have the worst static ever, nothing works more than a few minutes.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 24 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712621


> Sounds like Miko may just have a little oilier coat that normal, just like humans some have dry, normal, oily. It could also be the products that you are using. I would start by changing conditioners. Maybe the conditioner is too heavy. Another problem could be if it isn't rinsed out properly. I know with Sassy's coat being so thick I have to rinse several times to make sure I have all of the product out of her hair. Then when I think I have it rinsed clean I rinse it again. Also, you can try spraying the leave-in conditioner onto your brush instead of on the coat. I like to do this because I get the benefits of the products without over wetting the coat.[/B]


As far as rinsing goes, I'm from the Tonia Holibaugh school of "when you think you're all rinsed out, rinse again. Then rinse again." After a bath I spray 15:1 dilution of Coat Handler conditioner on his coat, fairly lightly. We've tried a few other after-bath conditioners, but his coat didn't seem to stay nice as long. I could try diluting the conditioner some more next time. I'll try your suggestion of spraying the conditioner on his brush for the next few days and let you know how it works out. I do think you're right with the theory that Miko's coat is just a little oilier than normal to begin with.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I always pour a light rinse of conditioner over Soda after his final rinse and leave it in. It works very well on his coat. Roo's coat I go much lighter on and usually just don't completely rinse out his conditioner. 



QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Jan 25 2009, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713089


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 24 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712621





> Sounds like Miko may just have a little oilier coat that normal, just like humans some have dry, normal, oily. It could also be the products that you are using. I would start by changing conditioners. Maybe the conditioner is too heavy. Another problem could be if it isn't rinsed out properly. I know with Sassy's coat being so thick I have to rinse several times to make sure I have all of the product out of her hair. Then when I think I have it rinsed clean I rinse it again. Also, you can try spraying the leave-in conditioner onto your brush instead of on the coat. I like to do this because I get the benefits of the products without over wetting the coat.[/B]


As far as rinsing goes, I'm from the Tonia Holibaugh school of "when you think you're all rinsed out, rinse again. Then rinse again." After a bath I spray 15:1 dilution of Coat Handler conditioner on his coat, fairly lightly. We've tried a few other after-bath conditioners, but his coat didn't seem to stay nice as long. I could try diluting the conditioner some more next time. I'll try your suggestion of spraying the conditioner on his brush for the next few days and let you know how it works out. I do think you're right with the theory that Miko's coat is just a little oilier than normal to begin with.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks, JMM. Next time I bathe Miko, I'm going to try your Roo technique. Rather than a light spray of diluted Coat Handler left in his coat, I'll dilute it further, let it sit on his coat a few minutes, then rinse most of it out. If that, combined with spraying the maintenance product (Vellus anti-static, for now) on the brush rather than the coat, doesn't help, I may have to go back on a quest for a different conditioner for him. We've tried so many, I hope we don't have to return to the trial and error search. So far, the Coat Handler has worked better for him than any of the other conditioners we've tried. It's been a matter of trying to find a balance between keeping his coat from looking too dry after a bath, and not having his coat get too oily too quickly...too quickly for Miko being a matter of a couple days.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love Vellus static stabilizer. I spray the inside of my plastic crates with it before I go to a show because the amount of static that seems to build up is incredible! Esp Chowder!

But with everything, different products work on different coats at different times. What works for one definitely doesn't worth for another!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use Crown Royal as my base conditioner and, if needed for a coat, add a little of something else. It works very well for me. I dilute it very well so there isn't much smell. Soda always smells like what I add to the CR.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 27 2009, 12:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713807


> I use Crown Royal as my base conditioner and, if needed for a coat, add a little of something else. It works very well for me. I dilute it very well so there isn't much smell. Soda always smells like what I add to the CR.[/B]


I just tried the Crown Royale products, I love them!
As for the smell, it doesn't bother me too much; it reminds me old soap.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Anouk @ Jan 28 2009, 02:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714578


> I just tried the Crown Royale products, I love them!
> As for the smell, it doesn't bother me too much; it reminds me old soap.[/B]


I can't stand the smell of the sprays although I love how they work on my coats. I wish they'd make perfume free.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Jackie, which CR conditioner and spray would you use on a heavy thick puffy coat? I was looking at them online yesterday and wondering. Some were listed as #1 or #2...coat.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There is just one conditioner, the Condition Plus. I use 1-2 tbsp in a 1/2 gallon container of water. 

The grooming spray is Formula 1. I can't stand the scent of that.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 28 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714873


> There is just one conditioner, the Condition Plus. I use 1-2 tbsp in a 1/2 gallon container of water.
> 
> The grooming spray is Formula 1. I can't stand the scent of that.[/B]


Yep, I can't stand the smell either. Of any of them. I know they make a odorless version but every time I tried to inquire how to order it, they never got back to me. I am not allowed to use the 'grandma shampoo' when I bathe the dogs otherwise Marina won't shut up about it. Luckily it doesn't work that much better than anything else with the coats I have so it's easy to avoid.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 28 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714908


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 28 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714873





> There is just one conditioner, the Condition Plus. I use 1-2 tbsp in a 1/2 gallon container of water.
> 
> The grooming spray is Formula 1. I can't stand the scent of that.[/B]


Yep, I can't stand the smell either. Of any of them. I know they make a odorless version but every time I tried to inquire how to order it, they never got back to me. I am not allowed to use the 'grandma shampoo' when I bathe the dogs otherwise Marina won't shut up about it. Luckily it doesn't work that much better than anything else with the coats I have so it's easy to avoid.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Since I AM a grandma, I'm out of the loop. What is a grandma shampoo? and what does it smell like? :brownbag:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 29 2009, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715130


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 28 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714908





> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 28 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714873





> There is just one conditioner, the Condition Plus. I use 1-2 tbsp in a 1/2 gallon container of water.
> 
> The grooming spray is Formula 1. I can't stand the scent of that.[/B]


Yep, I can't stand the smell either. Of any of them. I know they make a odorless version but every time I tried to inquire how to order it, they never got back to me. I am not allowed to use the 'grandma shampoo' when I bathe the dogs otherwise Marina won't shut up about it. Luckily it doesn't work that much better than anything else with the coats I have so it's easy to avoid.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Since I AM a grandma, I'm out of the loop. What is a grandma shampoo? and what does it smell like? :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Technically I'm a grandma also (step grandma) so I'd be insulting myself also. The smell is too hard to describe but it reminds me of cheap perfume. It's the Crowne Royal product and it's very strong. You either love it or you hate it and well, I hate it, LOL


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, poor Cadeau. I had no idea I was making him smell like grandma shampoo!  

Actually, I am fond of the scent. He smelled like CR when we got him from Debbie bc that is what she uses. So it reminds me of him (even though it is kinda like a cheap cologne). I use it as well, but since my visit with Jackie a few months ago I have been diluting it more and using other products in the mix. So he only smells very mildly like a grandma. :blush:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 29 2009, 09:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715204


> Awww, poor Cadeau. I had no idea I was making him smell like grandma shampoo!
> 
> Actually, I am fond of the scent. He smelled like CR when we got him from Debbie bc that is what she uses. So it reminds me of him (even though it is kinda like a cheap cologne). I use it as well, but since my visit with Jackie a few months ago I have been diluting it more and using other products in the mix. So he only smells very mildly like a grandma. :blush:[/B]


Yeah, that's how Parker smelled when I got him from his breeder. I was like, "where's the sweet puppy smell?" Anyway, I like to mix it with a conditioner from Nature's Speciality that smells like baby powder. He smells heavenly :wub: I also mix a pinch of it with a pinch of Coat Handler for his leave-in conditioner.


----------



## sweetladejane (Nov 22, 2007)

I use a sheet of Bounce on my sophie when she has fly away hair,I also use it on myself lol I would imagine any frabic sheet would work.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

When I wash Zippy which is usually about once weekly (she needs it), I apply Show Sheen and work it into the coat before drying her. I spray a little on her brush periodically while drying. She stays static free during the week. Also, it tends to repel stains...again, Zippy needs the help. The rest of the week I use Christenson Ice on Ice as Sassy's mommy suggested.


----------

